# 2013 Skyline/Car New Year Resolutions



## Coolwhip (Apr 19, 2008)

I figured I would start up the fun by hearing everyone's 2013 New Year's Resolutions for their Skyline, Project car, etc.

How it works, let everyone know what you plan on doing over the course of 12 months with your car, here are some examples:

What Mods do you plan on buying / installing? What type of Build do you plan? 

What time do you want to run? track related?

Track times, events, magazine spots, 12 months on jack stands?

And any other car related goals for this year.

Did you finish your 2012 goals? 

Then we can all look back a year from now and see what we've accomplished.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

2012 mostly in the garage whilst restoring the engine bay and underside this year is for getting the single turbo conversion done and spraying all non carbon parts matt black
Oh and having it back on the road of course 
Nath


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

Plans for this year is simple

Finish installing rb30 with t51r 

Install link g4 extreme 

Finish installing the windows n bodykit

Map it 

Then drive the car to the limit 


A 10 on 1/4 would be nice 

But more track focused this year 

Will aim for a 53 sec lap at knockhill but be happy with a 56-57


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Get the car under 1300kg
Get flatshift/paddle shift working


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

U sticking with the os88 adam ?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

yeah :S havent really used it apart from snapping the main hollinger shaft.

53s lap...**** ! Thats a tall order


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah a tall order. But got to aim for something hard 

Other wise i will get bored lol


Ouch. So getting a whole refresh is it adam 

Any reason why it snaped. As the holinger shaft is stronger than the nissan one


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

no idea... its getting a full rebuild as it looks to have been ina bit of a state when we bought it (supposedly rebuilt by RB, but they didnt... ) Not ideal but expected a rebuild and it was always the plan to refresh it this winter anyway.


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

Not ideal 

But as u said a refresh was on the cards over winter

Should knock a bit of time of fees laps with the os88


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

aye, once she gets used to it. It'll have a GearTronics flat shift but not paddle shift till I rob a bank :lol:

Going back to the OS Superlock LSD too, but with revised ramp/lockup.

Engine is also out getting refreshed.

BUSY busy


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah mate. Mines has moved on quite a lot. Should have it done soon 

Just waiting to book a date end of feb at wallace to rent ther rollers to run it in and get sam to map it


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

My Plans - 

Fit the carbon parts i have
Look at the engine spec i want,turbo and exhaust
Get a softer suspension package (replace springs in HKS set-up or all new)
look at any handling mods i feel are needed after engine mods
Get the interior re-done
enjoy the car


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

finally drive my car after a lot of work and money spent.... ahahahahahah
make few trackdays...


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Get Tomei Poncams fitted & remap in Spring, along with suspension geo tweeks and install tension rod brace. Fresh oil and off to Brands to see how it all goes.....then will need new front brake discs.....

55 - 56 second lap of Brands Indy would be nice!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

aim higher than that  I'm sure my wife did a 53s lap in her 500bhp R32 in 2010


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

Dam cheers for that adam. Have to raise my game now 

Maybe get fee to drive my car. So it gets decent times lol 

Im ok on straights. Its that things called corners. That bug me. Lol



51s. Is my new goal that i will never reach


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Skyline Plan; 
Enjoy my hard work, fit/buy a silenced decat and finally get some trackdays in.

Daily runner;
Sell 530D before its worth nada (130k now) and buy either;
- Cheap rubbish runabout
- An S2000 again (last one got sold prematurely after it was keyed)

Just cant quite decide if I can justify a S2000 as a daily whilst keeping my R32 GTR

Edit: Oh and bettering my 11.6 on the 1/4 mile would be good - shouldnt be too hard as the clutch was bu$$ered when it ran that


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

will hopefully have my 1979 skyline on the road, and get a run at santa pod in the r33


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Muzzer - na... Fee's 'only' in low 55's at KH. I was reffering to 53's at Brands Indy.


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

remap and do some minor changes to the GTR and also want to drive it more as I hardly ever get to drive it last year.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

New Years plans: Drive the GTR daily as always  

Some new dishy rims and some headlights that shine bright instead of nothing!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll try Adam, but suspect Fee is a bit more experienced than me at track driving and her GTR is well set up!


----------



## boosh (Feb 7, 2008)

i am getting close to unveiling my barn find dry stored for 11 years r33 gtr project! 
been lots of work but no rot issues so its gunna be like new!! 
cant wait!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Finish the fly-by-wire, service and map the gearbox and final engine mapping all ready for Marham, that's the plan anyways!


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

I want to blag some free Nitrons this year.....chances are slim!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

My projects are so long running it would be tempting fate to predict finishing one this year. I'll start plenty more but that's about it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Just finishing mine and getting it on the road....


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

More events and meets, spend less on car.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Get another set of wheels, & buy a scooby


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

My aim is 600 bhp minimum this year, fitting the tarox 10 pots, syvecs, race technology dash, sinco manifold, efr turbo and other bits I have been collecting then have a go at Marham and enjoy it for summer.

Then fit the rb30 and really wind the boost up, 2014 uprated gearbox.


----------



## BaKaJin (Aug 27, 2012)

my goals for this year is to finish my 1000whp Supra 

for the GTR:
-finish installing the exterior parts (nismo kit, topsecret diffuser & hood, do-luck front fenders).
-get new wheels for show and daily-driving purpose
-get my lazy ass to work on my interior. Get some CF parts done and wrapping the dash with alcantara.
-waiting till my oil pump is here and install it along with 2530s and get it tuned with Fcon vpro

I hope it can be done by June so I can set another goal for this year lol!


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

For 2013, I'm hoping to fit Nismo Performance Dampers, a Nismo Coppermix twin plate clutch, and Okada Projects Plasma Direct ignition coils. Maybe a bit of paint work too.

Then I can exhibit the GT-R at this year's Classic Car Show.


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

My plans are some bodykit changes and a set of new wheels for summer ..

Down to RB Motorsport for a tweak here and there maybe some new bolt on bits too 

Then down to crail a good few times..


----------



## Jimefam (Apr 30, 2011)

For 2013 I hope to finish my drag 240sx, make over 1,000whp out of my 25 and have it last, run a 7.xx in the 1/4 and a 4.7x in the 1/8 and attend at least 5 races this year. That would be a terrific year.


----------

